#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  > Θερμομόνωση: Θερμογέφυρες και προτάσεις βελτίωσης

## Efpalinos

Οι θερμογέφυρες είναι ένα πολύ συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο στις κατασκευές και αποτελούν σημαντικές δίοδοι θερμικών απωλειών στα κτίρια. Επιπλέον ευθύνονται για φαινόμενα υγροποίησης εσ. υδρατμών, δημιουργίας μούχλας ακόμη και διάβρωσης κατασκευής. 

Ποιες οι προτάσεις αντιμετώπισης του προβλήματος, τα συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματα & μειονεκτήματα τους και οι επιπτώσεις στη δόμηση γενικότερα. (στατικά, αρχιτεκτονικά, κλπ) Ως πηγή αναφοράς ξεκινάμε από αυτή την ενδιαφερουσα μελέτη: Θερμογέφυρες και προτάσεις βελτίωσης και για καλύτερη αντίληψη του θέματος ας παραθέτουμε σχετικές εικόνες, σχέδια, σκίτσα που να απεικονίζουν τις συγκεκριμένες κατάστασεις & προτάσεις που θέτουμε.

Ξεκινάω ρωτώντας τους συναδέλφους π. μηχανικούς: Ποιες οι πιθανές επιπτώσεις στην στατική (& αντισεισμική) λειτουργία ενός κτιρίου όσο αφορά τις δυο παρακάτω περιπτώσεις?




Μόνωση και στύλος (πηγή: Θερμογέφυρες και προτάσεις βελτίωσης)


Μόνωση και δοκός (πηγή: Θερμογέφυρες και προτάσεις βελτίωσης)

----------


## DirectionLess

Ωραίος, σ' ευχαριστούμε !

----------


## sundance

Στις λύσεις του 'Μόνωση και στύλος' επιτυγχάνουμε και καλύτερη θερμομόνωση και αποφυγή θέσει κοντού στύλου.

Ο,τι καλύτερο!

Στην επαφή του τοίχου με το μονωτικό υλικό  της πλάγιας πλευράς του υποστυλώματος, πώς προτείνετε να γίνει η σύνδεση για καλύτερο 'δέσιμο'?

----------


## Efpalinos

Σε αυτό που ρωτάει ο sundance έχω και εγώ απορία - υπάρχουν επιπτώσεις στη στατικότητα του κτιρίου και ποιες? Στις τοιχοποιίες με Ytong έχουμε κάτι ανάλογο όπου στα σημεία επαφής με με Φ.Ο. τοποθετείται αφρός - όμως αυτή η κατασκευή είναι ποιο "ελαφριά" από τη συνήθη με τοιχοποιίες με τούβλα.

Για παράδειγμα η παραπάνω λεπτομέρεια με το στύλο θα μπορούσε να γίνει διαφορετικά. Το τμήμα της μόνωσης με κίτρινο δεν προσφέρει πάρα πολλά εφόσον έχει τοποθετηθεί εξωτερική επικάλυψη μόνωσης του στύλου. Επιπλέον μεγαλώνει το πλάτος του στύλου εσωτερικά και δημιουργεί μια ποιο ευάλωτη γωνία. Αν δεν υπήρχε η μόνωση στο κίτρινο τμήμα δεν θα είχαμε καλύτερο δέσιμο εσ. τοιχοποιίας με στύλο? Ίσως ακόμη μια σκωτία εκεί, ανάμεσα σε τοιχοποιία & στύλο, να ήταν αισθητικά ποιο όμορφη και να βοηθούσε στην αντιμετώπιση εμφάνισης μελλοντικών ρωγμών στο σημείο επαφής των δυο διαφορετικών υλικών.

----------


## plo

Εγώ στις τελευταίες μου οικοδομικές άδειες προσπαθώ και εφαρμόζω κατά το δυνατόν τη μέθοδο θερμομόνωσης σε στύλους και δοκάρια που περιγράφεται παραπάνω. Δεν θεωρώ ότι έχει καμιά φοβερή επίπτωση στο σκελετό, βγαίνουν όμως μικροπροβληματάκια καθώς δημιουργούνται δόντια στα σημεία ένωσης των θερμομονωμένων δοκών με τις εσωτερικές κολώνες που δεν φέρουν θερμομόνωση (θέλει λίγο προσοχή ώστε να γίνουν οι κολώνες κατά τι μεγαλύτερες) και οι εξωτερικές τοιχοποιίες πρέπει κατασκευαστούν με μεγαλύτερο πάχος (για δοκό 25εκ + 6εκ θερμομόνωση 31εκ.) Γενικά, αυξάνονται οι απαιτήσεις της επίβλεψης μιας και τα συνεργεία δεν είναι εξοικειωμένα με αυτές τις αλλαγές.

________________________________________________________________________
Μια φωτογραφία, σκίτσο, τομή, κλπ. θα συμπλήρωνε ωραία το κείμενο και
θα βοηθούσε να καταλάβουμε ακριβώς τι εννοείς.
Efpalinos

----------


## sundance

Μία λύση, την οποία προτείνει και ο Ιγνατάκης είναι αυτή (δεν νομίζω όμως να βρίσκει ευρεία εφαρμογή) :


________________________________________________________________________
Μικρότερες φωτογραφίες εφόσον δεν έχουμε πολλές λεπτομέρειες θα ήταν καλύτερα. 
Efpalinos

----------


## sundance

> να μονώσουμε το δοκάρι απο κάτω (σφηνώνουν εύκολα τα τούβλα, να δούμε αν θα χουμε "τριχιάσματα").


Πώς θα σφηνώσουν τα τούβλα (η τελευταία στρώση) ?
Η εξηλασμένη, που φαντάζομαι ότι βάλατε, είναι αρκετα συμπιεστή, που δεν νομίζω ότι επιτυγχάνεται σωστό και αποδοτικό σφήνωμα.





> Επίσης μόνωσα εξωτερικά το τμήμα του υπογείου (0,80μ) που είναι εκτός εδάφους


μπορείς να δώσεις μερικά επιπλέον στοιχεία ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


______________________________________________________
Τα αμόνωτα υπόγεια δεν αποτελούν θερμογέφυρες, είναι απλά αμόνωτα - 
άρα η συζήτηση περί υπόγειων είναι εκτός θέματος. 

 Efpalinos

----------


## Xάρης

Φοβάμαι ότι αν μονώσουμε τις τοιχοποιίες αριστερά-δεξιά-πάνω θα έχουμε μεν μείωση των θερμογεφυρών αλλά απ' την άλλη θα έχουμε τοίχους προβόλους (στήριξη μόνο κάτω), έτοιμους να ανατραπούν στον πρώτο ισχυρό σεισμό.

Μια λύση είναι αυτή της εικόνας που επισύναψε ο sundance και αναφέρει ο Ιγνατάκης (με αφορμή την αποφυγή κοντών στύλων) αλλά είναι δαπανηρή σε χρήμα και χρόνο λύση που επιπλέον θα δημιουργήσει θερμογέφυρα (το μέταλλο του UPN).

Στα Ytong αφενός χρησιμοποιούμε πλίνθους τουλάχιστον 20cm και όχι δρομικούς 9 ή και 7cm και χρησιμοποιούμε πολυουρεθάνη για θερμομόνωση περιμετρικά και σύνδεση με δοκό/στύλους που προσφέρει επιπλέον στηρίξεις στην τοιχοποιία (παύει να είναι πρόβολος όπως συμβαίνει αν χρησιμοποιηθεί πολυστερίνη ή πετροβάμβακας κ.λπ.

----------


## sundance

Με πολυουρεθάνη έχουμε ισχυρή σύνδεση?

Ενδείκνειται δηλαδή και για την άνω στρώση του τοίχου αντί για σφήνωμα?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν θα την χαρακτήριζα "ισχυρή". Πιο κάτω από ένα καλό σφήνωμα αλλά πιο πάνω από μια μη σύνδεση όταν το θερμομονωτικό υλικό είναι πολυστερίνη.

----------


## Efpalinos

Συμφωνώ με το Χάρη στις παρατηρήσεις του. Τη σύνδεση με πολυουρεθάνη την θεωρώ αρκετά ισχυρή (ειδικά για ελαφριές κατασκευές όπως YTONG, κουφώματα) και μάλιστα και "μονωτική". Απλά έχω ενδοιασμούς για τις περιβαλλοντικές/ οικολογικές επιπτώσεις του υλικού και την αντοχή του σε βάθος χρόνου. Για τη μεταλλική στήριξη / σύνδεση με γίνεται πολύ ωραία με μεταλλικές γωνίες εκατέρωθεν της τοιχοποιίας οπότε κανένα πρόβλημα με ψυχρές γέφυρες απλά είναι μια επιπλέον εργασία (ιδιαίτερη λεπτομέρεια για τα συνεργεία) που ανεβάζει και το κόστος. Παράδειγμα:



Σημειώσεις:
1. Μεταλλικές γωνίες σύνδεσης τοιχοποιίας με Φ.Ο. 
2. Υλικό θερμοδιακοπής ανάμεσα σε μεταλλικά στηρίγματα (γωνίες) και στύλο.
3. Νευρομετάλ για ενίσχυση εσ. γωνίας
4. Πλέγμα ή καλύτερα αρμός / σκωτία

----------


## Efpalinos

Μία άλλη παραλλαγή:



Σημειώσεις:
1. Μεταλλικές γωνίες στήριξης τοιχοποιίας με Φ.Ο. και με υλικό θερμοδιακοπής ανάμεσα στα στηρίγματα και τον στύλο.
2.& 3. Πλέγμα για ενίσχυση επιφάνειας σοβά ή ακόμη και αρμός.

*** Οι εσωτερικές γωνίες στήριξης μπορούν να τοποθετηθούν αντίθετα (mirror) ώστε η στερεώσεις να γίνονται ποιο μακρυά από τις γωνίες και ποιο κοντά στο μέσο του στύλου .

----------


## Xάρης

Πολύ καλή δουλειά *Efpalinos*.
Πάλι όμως δημιουργείται θερμογέφυρα από το γωνιακό-σκυρόδεμα αλλά αμελητέα.
Το πρόβλημα πιστεύω είναι το κόστος που ίσως είναι δυσανάλογο προς το όφελος.
Καλύτερα μήπως, αν δεν θέλουμε εξωτερική θερμομόνωση, να έχουμε μόνωση μόνο με έναν μπατικό τοίχο με όσο γίνεται πιο θερμομονωτικούς πλίνθους έστω και αν χάνουμε μέρος της θερμοχωρητικότητας;

----------


## Efpalinos

Στη πρώτη περίπτωση η θερμογέφυρα είναι όντως αμελητέα γιατί τοποθετείται θερμοδιακοπή ανάμεσα σε γωνιές & στύλο στη δεύτερη εκτός από τη θερμοδιακοπή έχουμε και μόνωση. Συμφωνώ στη επισήμανση για μεγαλύτερο κόστος δεν το θεωρώ πάντως απαγορευτικό γιατί τα μακροπρόθεσμα οφέλη είναι πολλαπλά: εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας, βελτιωμένη θερμική άνεση, καλύτερη κατασκευή (χωρίς υγροποιήσεις/ μούχλα) και τέλος εκμετάλλευση της θερμικής μάζας που έιναι και ένας σοβαρός λόγος για να κτίζουμε ακόμη με τούβλα. Φυσικά υπάρχουν και άλλες επιλογές και θα ήταν χρήσιμο και πολύ ενδιαφέρον να τις εξετάσουμε σε σχέση και με τις θερμογέφυρες - που έιναι το θέμα μας (ή και ξεχωριστά). π.χ. από έξω προς τα μέσα: YTONG -Μόνωση -Τούβλο, YTONG - Μόνωση - Γυψοσανίδα, Τούβλο - Μόνωση - Γυψοσανίδα, Τσιμεντοσανίδα ή Πανέλο (Αλουμινιου) - Μόνωση - YTONG ή γυψοσανίδα, κλπ.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Δικέλυφη δρομική τοιχοποιία με μόνωση 5εκ. στον πυρήνα.Με τον *συμβατικό* τρόπο κατασκευής, το μπετό-σενάζι δε δένει με το εξωτερικό μέρος της τοιχοποίας, όπως φαίνεται στην εικόνα διότι έχει τοποθετηθεί μονωτικό υλικό στον πάτο του διαζώματος.Αν αφαιρεθεί δημιουργείται θερμογέφυρα. Υπάρχει τρόπος ν αντιμετωπιστεί?

Προτίμησε να ανεβάζεις κάποια σχετική εικόνα αντί για αρχείο CAD (με εξωτερική σύνδεση) για μεγαλύτερη διευκόλυνση
*Efpalinos*

----------


## Efpalinos

Η εξωτερική τοιχοποιία δεν έχει επαρκή στήριξη ("σφήνωμα"). Θα μπορούσε να αντιμετωπιστεί αρχικά με λιγότερη μόνωση επάνω ακριβώς από τη τοιχοποιία έτσι ώστε να δημιουργείται επαρκής θερμοδιακοπή αλλά να μένει και λίγο "δόντι" στη δοκό για επαφή/ στήριξη. Άλλη λύση είναι η χρήση μεταλλικών συνδετήρων. Γίνεται αναφορά παραπάνω και *εδώ.*

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

> Θα μπορούσε να αντιμετωπιστεί αρχικά με λιγότερη μόνωση επάνω ακριβώς από τη τοιχοποιία έτσι ώστε να δημιουργείται επαρκής θερμοδιακοπή αλλά να μένει και λίγο "δόντι" στη δοκό για επαφή/ στήριξη.[/URL][/B]


Σκέφτηκα να τοποθετήσω 3αρι μονωτικό εξωτερικά απ το σενάζι,αλλά εφόσον υπάρχει το 3άρι στον πάτο του διαζώματος, το μπετό εξακολουθεί να μην έρχεται σ' επαφή με το τούβλο.




> Άλλη λύση είναι η χρήση μεταλλικών συνδετήρων. [/URL][/B]


Οπότε για συμβατικό τρόπο κατασκευής που είναι και ο πλέον συνηθισμένος, δεν βλέπω κι εγώ άλλη λύση.

----------


## Efpalinos

> Σκέφτηκα να τοποθετήσω 3αρι μονωτικό εξωτερικά απ το σενάζι,αλλά εφόσον υπάρχει το 3άρι στον πάτο του διαζώματος, το μπετό εξακολουθεί να μην έρχεται σ' επαφή με το τούβλο.


Εννοείται ότι τα 3εκ. μόνωσης στο κάτω μέρος του διαζώματος δεν θα τοποθετηθούν για να υπάρχει επαφή με τη τοιχοποιία. Στο παραπάνω *σύνδεσμο* υπάρχουν μερικές εναλλακτικές. Συγκεκριμένα στο σχόλιο 10 μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις τη περίπτωση Γ, με ή χωρίς μεταλλικούς συνδετήρες ανάμεσα στα 2 διαζώματα (οι συνδετήρες μπορεί να είναι από τυπική διατομή χάλυβα Φ8-10 εκ. και εφόσον δεν υπάρχουν μεγάλες διαστάσεις στη τοιχοποιία δεν είναι απαραίτητο το διάζωμα να καλύπτει και τα 2 τμήματα.)

----------

Γιάννης Γ

----------

